# Advice on local roasters



## S13M (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi,

I am currently starting up a private label artisan coffee brand and am looking for advice on local roasters. Please can anyone share any details.

I have located two but am wanting to get a range of pricing and examples before deciding.

thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Unless I'm missing something I cant see your location, which makes it impossible to know which roasters are local to you


----------

